# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Παρουσίαση Uni-T UT139C

## dog80

Μία παρουσίαση του UT139C. 






Γενικά φαίνεται αρκετά καλοφτιαγμένο πολύμετρο. Δέν είχα κάποια τάση, ρεύμα ή αντίσταση αναφοράς για να ελέγξω την ακρίβεια του, οπότε απλά δείχνω τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του. 

Κάτι που δέν λέω στο βίντεο είναι πως έχει αντίσταση εισόδου 11ΜΩ, όπως και τα άλλα δύο πολύμετρα, ενώ εχω την εντύπωση οτι στην κλίμακα mV έχει αντίσταση εισόδου 1GΩ, αλλά δέν το έχω επιβεβαιώσει. Το manual περιέχει ελάχιστες πληροφορίες και επιπλέον είναι γραμμένο σε πολύ άθλια chinglish.

Επιπλέον το ολοκληρωμένο που χρησιμοποιεί φαίνεται να έχει τη δυνατότητα για επικοινωνία RS 232, αλλά το πολύμετρο δέν έχει δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με υπολογιστή.

Εδώ έχω λινκ για το manual και το datasheet του ολοκληρωμένου http://fubar.gr/ut139c-review/

----------

angel_grig (13-01-15), 

George37 (10-02-17), 

gethag (13-01-15), 

Lord Vek (22-09-15), 

picdev (19-09-15), 

sakisr (27-12-16)

----------


## FILMAN

Το πήρα κι εγώ πρόσφατα. Το εγχειρίδιο είναι όντως *πολύ άθλια* γραμμένο. Μήπως κατάφερες να καταλάβεις τί είναι η λειτουργία VFC γιατί δεν έχω καταλάβει; Ενεργοποιεί απλώς κάποιο low pass φίλτρο στην κλίμακα των VAC για να μπορείς π.χ. να μετρήσεις τάση στην έξοδο ενός inverter, ή είναι κάτι άλλο; Επίσης τί παίζει με την αμπεροτσιμπίδα - αξεσουάρ που μετράει 60Α AC / DC; Δεν βρήκα να πωλείται πουθενά παρά μόνο αναφέρεται η ύπαρξή της στο εγχειρίδιο και στην πρόσοψη του οργάνου.

----------


## dog80

Ναί, η λειτουργία VFC είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λές.

Απ ότι φαίνεται η αμπεροτσιμπίδα δέν είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμη, αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις οποιαδήποτε βγάζει 10mV ανα Ampere, όπως αυτή: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-PROVA-...3D181638810396

----------


## GSR600

Προσφατα αποκτησα και εγω μια αμπεροτσιμπιδα τις UNI-T την UNI-T UT209A και ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος απο την ποιοτητα κατασκευη της.Το μονο που θελει ειναι να αλλαξεις τα probes με καλυτερης ποιοτητος.Κατα τα αλλα ειναι πολυ στιβαρη κατασκευη.Ειναι DC/AC και αυτο ειναι κατι που ηθελα.Και true RMS επισης.
UNI-T UT209A.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

> Ναί, η λειτουργία VFC είναι ακριβώς αυτό που λές.



Ωραία, ευχαριστώ.




> μπορείς να βάλεις οποιαδήποτε βγάζει 10mV ανα Ampere, όπως αυτή: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-PROVA-...3D181638810396



Με την τιμή που έχει, δεν νομίζω!

----------


## lynx

εχω δει σχεδον ολα τα βιντεο σου και μου αρεσουν, keep going!

δυστυχως για μενα προς το παρον ενα uni-t που να εχει οσα θελω μαζεμενα δεν υπαρχει... για παραδειγμα γιατι το ut-61e δεν εχει backlight και 
πρεπει κανεις πατεντες για να του βαλεις? μεχρι και το ολοκληρομενο cyrustek που
φοραει το υποστηριζει!!! απλα παιρνουν ενα ολοκληρωμενο και το πετσοκοβουν για
marketing... δηλαδη πρεπει να παρω 2-3 πολυμετρα για να εχω ολα οσα θελω...

πχ το ut60H εχει 40000 counts δυνατο συχνομετρο ομως οχι data logging.
το ut61D εχει μετριο συχνομετρο 6000 counts ομως αποτι νομιζω οτι λεει το datasheet του ολοκληρωμενου ισως ειναι το πιο γρηγορο σε sampling.. 3/sec fortune fs9922-dmm4

να πω οτι για μενα το πιο value πολυμετρο τους ειναι το ut10a?
για το μεγεθος του και την τιμη του αυτα που μπορει να κανει 
δεν ειναι και λιγα! συχνομετρο καπσιτομετρο, relative, κλπ επισεις 
εχει μια οθοναρα ισα με τα μεγαλα πολυμετρα και περνει μια μπαταρια 
κουμπι που αντεχει χρονια, το εχω παιδεψει απιστευτα και ομως αυτο δουλευει εδω και χρονια ενω αλλα πηγαν για τα σκουπιδια.

----------


## dog80

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. 

Αυτό βέβαια το κάνουν όλες οι εταιρίες λίγο πολύ, αλλά η UNI-T το έχει πάει σε εντελώς άλλο επίπεδο.

----------


## dog80

> Με την τιμή που έχει, δεν νομίζω!



Αυτές οι αμπεροτσιμπίδες hall effect σε τέτοιες τιμές παίζουν, δέν έχω καταφέρει να βρώ κάποια φτηνότερη. Αλλά είναι πολύ χρησιμες, μπορείς να τη συνδέσεις και στον παλμογράφο και να δείς τη μεταβολή του ρεύματος με το χρόνο

----------

FILMAN (14-01-15)

----------


## JOUN

Mα ολες οι αμπεροτσιμπιδες που μετρανε DC το κανουν με hall  effect sensor η κανω λαθος;Για μικρα ρευματα(για ηλεκτρονικη χρηση) εχω παρει αυτη που ειναι πολυ βολικη για μια "χοντρικη" μετρηση.

----------

FILMAN (15-01-15)

----------


## dog80

Ναί, οι αμπεροτσιμπίδες που μετράνε και DC είναι hall effect. Οι απλές που μετράνε μόνο AC είναι με μετασχηματιστή ρεύματος (current transformer)

----------

FILMAN (15-01-15)

----------


## picdev

θα το χτυπήσω και εγώ το πολυμετράκι , ωραία παρουσίαση! αλλά κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει οικονομική αμπεροτσιμπίδα 
Καλά αυτός ο κυριάκος γιατί σε κράζει σε κάθε βίντεο ? φοβάται μην του πάρεις τη δουλειά ? τη καθυστερημένος :Lol:

----------


## lynx

Λινκ??  :Cool:

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

αντιπροσωπος της uni-t φαίνεται να είναι η εταιρια megael αλλα το site φαίνεται να είναι σε προιστορικό στάδιο και το eshop της ουτε καν υφίσταται.
Από ότι φαινεται τα ελληνικά καταστήματα προτιμούν να φέρνουν το DT9205 (λογικό οταν το παίρνεις 5$ και το πουλας 15 ευρω) τσιν τσαν τσον σε 20 διαφορετικά χρώματα αλλα ενα πολύμετρο της uni-t φοβουνται θα μεινει απουλητο.

----------


## picdev

απο εδώ το πήρα, έχει και track number , εντωμεταξύ ούτε καν φόρτωσα το paypal , κανονικά απο τη κάρτα  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Uni-T-UT139C...item1c535794f7

----------


## lynx

οχι λέω για τον κυριάκο που αναφέρεις..

----------


## picdev

ε δές τα σχόλια του βίντεο, τον έχω πετύχει και σε άλλα βίντεο του fubar που λέει μλκς ,

----------


## gethag

Παιδιά καμμια δοκιμασμένη πρόταση για λίγο καλύτερους (πιο μυτερούς) ακροδέκτες για το συγκεκριμμένο πολύμετρο;
Πρόκειται για ερασιτεχνική χρήση συνεπώς μέχρι 5-6€.
Για υποδείξτε και την κατάλληλη ασφάλεια γιατί είχαμε ατύχημα... :Biggrin:

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεις να παρεις και τα τελεια probes με 5-6€... Αν ομως για καποιο λογο θελεις πολυ μυτερους ακροδεκτες μπορεις να βρεις διαφορα ψαχνοντας για needle tip multimeter probes, πχ http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Top-Qualit...item3f494418fa (τυχαιος πωλητης, δεν εχω παρει ποτε απο τον συγκεκριμενο).


Οσον αφορα αμπεροτσιμπιδες DC με αναλυση mA ειχα βρει αυτη που ειναι φθηνη αλλα απ οτι βλεπω δεν εχει τοσο καλη ακριβεια: http://www.ebay.com/itm/CC-65-65A-AC...item43dfbe363f

----------

gethag (23-09-15)

----------


## gethag

> Δεν νομιζω οτι μπορεις να παρεις και τα τελεια  probes με 5-6€... Αν ομως για καποιο λογο θελεις πολυ μυτερους  ακροδεκτες μπορεις να βρεις διαφορα ψαχνοντας για needle tip multimeter  probes, πχ http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Top-Qualit...item3f494418fa (τυχαιος πωλητης, δεν εχω παρει ποτε απο τον συγκεκριμενο).



Ναι, προφανώς δεν ψάχνω για τους τέλειους ακροδέκτες με  5-6€(φοιτητής γαρ), άλλωστε προορίζονται για μετρήσεις γραφείου χαμηλής  τάσης.
 Απλώς μερικές φορές μου έτυχε σε πλακέτες με πυκνή smd δόμηση  να δυσκολεύομαι να πάρω μέτρηση. Και λέω σε τίποτα τσιπάκια με μικρό  pitch τι θα γίνει;

Anyway, με τους ακροδέκτες θα βγάλω άκρη, έλεγα μήπως έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας τίποτα φτηνούς και είναι οκ.
Το  βασικό είναι η ασφάλεια γιατί διαβάζω για κεραμικές και γυάλινες αλλά  δεν βγάζω άκρη. Ξέρει κανείς που θα βρω την ίδια που φοράει;

----------


## tasosmos

Μπορεις απλα να παρεις την ασφαλεια που εχεις και να ζητησεις την ιδια σ ενα μαγαζι ηλεκτρονικων. Αν ειναι τπτ περιεργη και δεν εχουν θα στην παραγγειλουν.

----------


## paulk

Επαναφέρω το θέμα...
Πριν λίγες μέρες πήρα το ut139c για απλή χρήση.
Πολύ καλό για τα λεφτά του.
Αλλά έκανα μια βλακεία και  έκαψα την μια ασφάλεια 10Α 600V
Πήγα σε 4 καταστήματα τις γειτονιάς μου και κανένας δεν είχε ..μόνο γυάλινη  είχαν αλλά 250V 
Που μπορώ να βρω??

----------


## picdev

αγόρασε απο το ebay ή πάρε μια αντίστοιχη fluke

----------

skfn (04-01-17)

----------


## paulk

Απο ebay μόνο αυτές βρήκα σε ίδια μάρκα.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/SIBA-60-033-05...d=580955846266
Της fluke πια είναι??

----------


## paulk

Έχω πάρει πόσα τηλέφωνα, κανένας δεν έχει..

----------


## gxry

@paulk
http://www.markidis.gr/index.php?cPath=38_1078

----------


## paulk

Η ασφάλεια είναι 6.*25mm 600v 
Αυτή είναι 10*38mm 1000v 
Θα ταιριάξει??

----------

FILMAN (28-12-16)

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...HvHcgNZR_X1bBw

----------


## picdev

Αν θες να προστατέψεις το πολύμετρο σου πρέπει να βάλεις την ειδική ασφάλεια , κάνει γύρω στο 10€ , μία ultra fast σου κάνει , η απλές δεν είναι γρήγορες ούτε ακριβείς στο ρεύμα που θα κόψουν .
Κάπου είδα ένα μαγαζί και είχε θα στο στείλω

----------


## paulk

τελικά βρήκα στον μαρκίδη..πήρα τηλ δεν βρήκε κάτι και μετά απο 5 λεπτά με πήρε και είπε οτι βρήκε.
10Α 600V 6*25
Αύριο θα τα έχω πήρα 5 να έχω

----------


## picdev

Απλη ασφάλεια θα βάλεις ?

----------


## paulk

κεραμική μου είπε..το πρωί να πάρω να ρωτήσω...
τι άλλο μπορώ ν α βάλω ;;
για βάλε λινκ απο την ασφάλεια που είπες

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...YQzNE914Im0JXA Μπορείς νά βάλεις καί( BS 1362 στά 10Α)

----------


## paulk

το πρωί θα πάρω να σιγουρέψω οτι είναι κεραμικές οι ασφάλειες..και σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι θα πάρω απο έξω..
Άκη αν μπορέσεις να βρεις την ασφάλεια που έλεγες βάλε το λινκ

----------


## Garfield

Εγώ πήρα από αυτές  (τέτοιες είχε επάνω):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151621467052...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

5pcs 10A
5pcs 1A

για το Uni-T UT61Ε.

Αλλά τώρα που το παρατηρώ είναι στα 240V και όχι στα 600V

----------


## paulk

εμ και εγώ όπου ρώτησα 250v είχαν...ου είπαν οτι είναι η πιο σπάνια ασφάλεια..έπεσα σε περίπτωση μου είπαν..
τελικά ούτε ο μαρκίδης δεν έχει...

----------


## alpha uk

Πολλά από τα UNI-T στην Αγγλία έχουν ασφάλειες BS 1362 στά 240ν

----------


## paulk

πήρα τηλ και σε αυτούς που τα εισάγουν, ούτε αυτοί δεν έχουν..
θα βάλω μια 10Α 250v και αν βρώ θα την αλλάξω.
αλλά να βάλω γυάλινη ή κεραμική;;
αλλά πως γίνετε να βάζουν μια ασφάλεια που δεν κυκλοφορεί στην αγορα...

----------


## paulk

> πήρα τηλ και σε αυτούς που τα εισάγουν, ούτε αυτοί δεν έχουν..
> θα βάλω μια 10Α 250v και αν βρώ θα την αλλάξω.
> αλλά να βάλω γυάλινη ή κεραμική;;
> αλλά πως γίνετε να βάζουν μια ασφάλεια που δεν κυκλοφορεί στην αγορα...




αν κάποιος βρει κάτι ας μου πει

----------


## gsouf

φίλε μου καλές ασφάλειες έχει και ο βενιέρης πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο και εκει να δεις πρέπει να έχει ultra fast είχα βρει παλιότερα

----------


## paulk

δοκίμασα μια ασφάλεια γυάλινη 6*32 και είναι τσίμα τσίμα...λίγο θέλει και θα ακουμπήσει δίπλα σε μια επαφή..
οπότε πειράματα δεν κάνω ή βρίσκω την δικιά του ή παίρνω άλλη μάρκα που να μπορώ να βρω ασφάλειες.

ο βενιέρης θα έχει 6*25 ;;
απο ότι είδα δεν έχει στην σελίδα του

----------


## gsouf

κοιτά το καλύτερο θα ήταν να πηήγαινες απο εκεί με δείγμα γιατί έχει και stock που δεν έχουν στην σελίδα τώρα τι να σου πω πάρτους ένα τηλέφωνο αύριο το πρωί και βλέπεις

----------


## paulk

Δεν μπορώ να πάω ..θα παρω τηλ...κσο αν δεν βρω ...θα πάρω άλλο αλλα πρώτα θα ψάξω αν βρίσκω ασφάλειες.

----------


## picdev

Η ασφάλεια η ειδική είναι συνήθως ultra fast για να προστατέψει το πολύμετρο

----------


## paulk

Ναι αλλά που μπορώ να βρω ίδια διάσταση??
Μόνο 6*32 βρίσκω

----------


## paulk

Σκέφτηκα να στείλω email στην  unit Λέτε να  μπορούν να μου βρουν κάποια λύση..?

----------


## vasilllis

> δοκίμασα μια ασφάλεια γυάλινη 6*32 και είναι τσίμα τσίμα...λίγο θέλει και θα ακουμπήσει δίπλα σε μια επαφή..
> οπότε πειράματα δεν κάνω ή βρίσκω την δικιά του ή παίρνω άλλη μάρκα που να μπορώ να βρω ασφάλειες.
> 
> ο βενιέρης θα έχει 6*25 ;;
> απο ότι είδα δεν έχει στην σελίδα του



https://www.aliexpress.com/10a-ceram...e_reviews.html
τετοια θες?

----------


## paulk

Σε διάσταση ναι..αλλά η δικιά μου είναι 600V

----------


## paulk

Βρήκα απο έξω.
http://www.biall.com.pl/item,Bezpiec...ny,105034.html

https://diolut.pl/bezpiecznik-10a600...ny-p-8282.html

Απο πολωνία..λέτε να τα παραγγείλω?

----------


## alpha uk

Στείλτε μου σε μύνημα την διεύθυνση σας και ΤΚ καί θά σας στείλω εγώ από Αγγλία δύο από αυτές, καί κάμποσες BS 1362

----------


## paulk

Τι μεταφορικά έχει?
Θα περάσουν απο τελωνείο?

----------


## alpha uk

> Τι μεταφορικά έχει?
> Θα περάσουν απο τελωνείο?



Τό κόστος είναι μικρό,  δέν πειράζει γιά τά χρήματα, εάν ποτέ βρεθούμε στήν Ελλάδα , μέ κερνάς ένα καφέ, τελωνείο γιατί? είναι EU δέν έχει τελωνείο.

----------


## paulk

Οχιιι θα στα στειλω τα λεφτα...αλλιως δεν στελνεις τίποτα..
Κόστος απο τις ασφάλειες και τα μεταφορικά...
Κάτι λέγανε οτι θα βγει απο την Ε..Ε γιαυτό ρώτησα
Εσύ που βρίσκεσε?

----------


## alpha uk

Θά κάνει περί τά τρία χρόνια γιά να βγει από ΕΕ . Εγώ ζω στο Νοττινχαμ, κεντρική Αγγλία

----------


## paulk

Αυτό δεν το ήξερα νόμιζα οτι τώρα θα βγει.
Μμμ Αγγλία ωραία είναι..
Θα σου πω απο την άλλη βδομάδα αν είναι τα στείλεις..
Περιμένω απο ένα κατάστημα να μου πουν μήπως βρουν κάτι..
Αλλά τα λεφτά πως θα στα βάλω?
Και μη πεις για καφέ..
 :Smile:

----------


## alpha uk

> Αυτό δεν το ήξερα νόμιζα οτι τώρα θα βγει.
> Μμμ Αγγλία ωραία είναι..
> Θα σου πω απο την άλλη βδομάδα αν είναι τα στείλεις..
> Περιμένω απο ένα κατάστημα να μου πουν μήπως βρουν κάτι..
> Αλλά τα λεφτά πως θα στα βάλω?
> Και μη πεις για καφέ..



Πιστεύω ότι όλα τα έξοδα , μαζί με μεταφορικά πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα £5 -€8   Εάν πραγματικά θέλεις νά τά στείλεις (τά χρήματα)  ταχυδρομεικως, €5 σε ένα φάκελο.

----------


## paulk

οκ θα μιλήσουμε την άλλη βδομάδα πάλι...να δω μήπως βρω κάτι εδώ ..
τα χρήματα θα στα στείλω...αλλιώς δεν δέχομαι να μου στείλεις τις ασφάλειες..

----------


## alpha uk

> οκ θα μιλήσουμε την άλλη βδομάδα πάλι...να δω μήπως βρω κάτι εδώ ..
> τα χρήματα θα στα στείλω...αλλιώς δεν δέχομαι να μου στείλεις τις ασφάλειες..



Να σε καλά, σού εύχομαι καλή χρονιά μέ υγεία.

----------


## paulk

καλή χρονιά και ελπίζω το νέο έτος να είναι καλύτερο...  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## paulk

Τελικά βρήκα σε δύο καταστήματα.
Έχει ο Βενιέρης αλλά θα τα φέρει σε 2-3 βδομάδες
και εδώ
http://gr.rsdelivers.com/product/coo...-f-10a/8511845
θα παραγγείλω 10 να έχω.

----------


## JOUN

Δεν εχει ομως..

----------


## paulk

πωωω δεν το είδααα.. εε θα περιμένω να πάρω απο βενιέρη σε 2-3 βδομαδες...

----------


## JOUN

Παντως νομιζω οτι η ασφαλεια ειναι μονο για την μετρηση ρευματος..Δοκιμασες αν δουλευει στα V η στα ωμ;

----------

FILMAN (12-01-17)

----------


## paulk

v και ωμ μετράει...μόνο τα Α δεν μετράει..αλλά και αυτό χρειάζεται

----------


## Garfield

Με βάλατε στο τρυπάκι να ψάξω το δικό μου Uni-T UT61Ε.
Και έχει αυτές:

UT61Ε_Fuses.jpg

Πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να είναι στα 600V ???

----------


## george Mp

> Με βάλατε στο τρυπάκι να ψάξω το δικό μου Uni-T UT61Ε.
> Και έχει αυτές:
> 
> UT61Ε_Fuses.jpg
> 
> Πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να είναι στα 600V ???



Ναι γιατι αν πας να μετρησεις π.χ. σε ενα τριφασικο πινακα που ειναι 400VAC δεν πρεπει η ασφαλεια να ειναι εντος οριων;

----------


## alpha uk

Βρε παιδιά τό έγραψα καί πιό πάνω , η uni-t βγάζει δύο τύπους  όργανα, ένα για EU καί άλλο γιά UK , αυτά πού αγοράζονται από UK έχουν της BS1362 ασφάλειες, τώρα γιατί γίνεται αυτό δεν ξέρω? Τό θέμα έχει συζητηθεί καί εδώ στο UK σε Αγγλικό forum, η απάντηση τής uni-t είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα μέ αυτές τής ασφάλειες (BS1362)

----------


## george Mp

Η ασφαλεια που ειναι για το ρευμα στα 10Α επειδη ειναι για DC και για σχετικα χαμηλοτερη ταση ναι μπορει να μπει και στα 250ν αλλα η ασφαλεια που ειναι 1Α και ειναι για μετρηση τασης δεν πρεπει να ειναι στα 250ν.    600ν ή και 1000ν αναλογα και την κατηγορια του πολυμετρου και τη χρηση του.

----------


## GREG11

Έχει χρησιμοποίηση κάποιος το συγκεκριμένο πολύμετρο για μέτρηση σε έξοδο inverter, για να μας πει αν η λειτουργιά  VFC ανταποκρίνεται ;

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, εγώ.

----------


## GREG11

Το κρίνεις αξιόπιστο  ?

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είχα κάτι άλλο για να το συγκρίνω...

----------

